# Wolverine Brass



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Just opened my account w / Wolverine Brass !

Getting real excited about using these top quality products !! 

Anybody got any good advice / experiences to share that would be helpful ? 

Thx !


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

WB is a high quality product. Once I showed a customer a WB po assembly and let him hold it to feel how heavy it was. I was replacing a plastic drain in a lav sink for him. He said it was ashamed to put it below the sink because it was of such good quality.

WB p-traps are triple-coated with chrome. You'll find that out when you try to sand off the chrome to get to the brass in order to solder it. Some guys use a corrosive liquid (I forget the name) to help remove the chrome plating.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

There Single and two handle SOLID brass Finale Lavatory faucets are the best faucet for the money imo. I use those all the time. They are my go to faucet. 

They have great freeze proof sillcocks
Good stops, supply lines, ball valves
I like there 2 and 3 handle tub and shower valves(I don't like there single handle though)

There customer service is out of this world. My rep is allways on top of things, take cares of any problems, fast responses. I email my orders in, 3-4 days later there at my door step. Works great for me, but I think they would be a hassle if you have a large shop needing alot more materials than I use.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't use their faucets.

I really like their ball valves, supply lines, tubular traps and solder. I hear their flux is pretty good to.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been using them for 7 years with excellent results!!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI, all the time i order i order directly from my rep to get a better discount than whats listed in their books :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> FYI, all the time i order i order directly from my rep to get a better discount than whats listed in their books :thumbup:



I do the same.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The only problem has been their pullout kitchen sink faucets real POS but I have enjoyed everything else from them for 7 years now.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Never seen a WB faucet before.

But their shutoffs and b/v's are the cats meow!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Be sure to use the domestic valves. I had a couple of their imports leak. 

I don't like the chrome supply stops (imported, as well). Stick with Brasscraft. You can get them right out of the WB catalog. 

All of their domestic stuff is about the best you can get.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Their new Hush fill valve with the brass shank is _ing awesome. Go with the Big Orange flappers, too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Their new Hush fill valve with the brass shank is _ing awesome. Go with the Big Orange flappers, too.


Been thinking of trying those. Ever had any problems with the Hush valves?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I been using the Hush valves, big orange flapper and orange flush valves they are a great product! wish they sold a tank 2 bowl gasket kit. Nice toilet handles.

There PRV's are nice, supply lines are good, I buy there plastic P-traps and garbage disposal waste kits with no problems.

I use there solder and flux I think they are as good bridgit solder and #5 flux. 

There faucets are nice too

WB is a good thing. draw back is their shipping/order back orders.. Killin me smalls.. I have not once recieved a full order yet there is always something on back order...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> The only problem has been their pullout kitchen sink faucets real POS but I have enjoyed everything else from them for 7 years now.


Put in 4 of the new Finale single handle lavy faucets yesterday ,,, They are FREAKIN AWESOME !!!! Even the Pop up ,,, yes the actual pop up is FULL BRASS !! 

Do tell ,,, What's the thing with the pullout K/S faucets ?? Real POS huh ?

Been looking for a new go-to KS faucet ,,, feedback please !


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Cal said:


> Put in 4 of the new Finale single handle lavy faucets yesterday ,,, They are FREAKIN AWESOME !!!! Even the Pop up ,,, yes the actual pop up is FULL BRASS !!
> 
> Do tell ,,, What's the thing with the pullout K/S faucets ?? Real POS huh ?
> 
> Been looking for a new go-to KS faucet ,,, feedback please !


Best of all, WB is not selling out their local plumber! When one of our employees called to get price and availability on a product, they would NOT give him the info. because he did not have our customer account number. Now that is looking out for us. :yes:

Check with your rep. regarding the above comment about the pull out faucet. I remember there being a problem with one of their offerings because our sales rep. had asked if we had any trouble with it. Cannot remember exactly what product it was and we had not had any problems. In any event, our rep said the problem had been corrected.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I am a big fan of WB. Stock quite alot of their stuff. Use alot of the lav and ks faucets. 

Recently, I have looked at Gerber for some faucets. They have some nice stuff. They also own Danze, and the selection is good, as well. 

And, you don't see it in the home centers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

RLP ,, Gerber is VERY good stuff also . Danze ,,, uh not real happy with it but that's just my .02 .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

3KP said:


> Killin me smalls...


The sandlot!!!

:yes:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cal said:


> Put in 4 of the new Finale single handle lavy faucets yesterday ,,, They are FREAKIN AWESOME !!!! Even the Pop up ,,, yes the actual pop up is FULL BRASS !!
> 
> Do tell ,,, What's the thing with the pullout K/S faucets ?? Real POS huh ?
> 
> Been looking for a new go-to KS faucet ,,, feedback please !


Those finale lav faucets [email protected]$$


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

WB is awesome stuff, simply the best. I carry a delta, moen and wb just to show a potential customer why my WB product is superior. once they see it and feel it.. they have no question about the quality of craftmanship and products my business is about.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Does WB carry a cabled waste and overflow similar to the Geberit or Mountain cabled waste and overflow?


----------

